
Groupon's Innovative Accounting: Why CSOI Makes Sense - shrikant
http://www.proformative.com/blogs/alexander-haislip/2011/07/28/groupon%E2%80%99s-innovative-accounting-why-csoi-makes-sense
======
bceagle
The thing is...do any of these types of tricks really work in the long run?
Perhaps that is not the point and the architects of accounting tricks either
think of short term gain. Or they think they can keep stringing together
tricks indefinitely. The reality is that no company can trick wall street for
long and in the wake of the last financial collapse I think there are more
people out there looking for this type of stuff.

